# What's with me and pinups



## PrisMiQue (Jul 23, 2017)

Guess I kinda have a thing for drawing sexy pinups. I'm not gay or anything but maybe this makes me a lil lol jk just like drawing pretty gals I guess


----------



## PrisMiQue (Jul 23, 2017)

NutSac said:


> Prismiiiiiiique  Love you!!!!! Put up MOAR


 Lol yes I need to draw more often! 
Thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## thegrapsman (Jul 23, 2017)

I have a straight female friend who is obsessed with pinup fashion and strictly draws women, I think it's because the female form is thought of as more artistic and aesthetically pleasing? Idunno, but I don't think it makes you gay. Nice pic btw!


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jul 23, 2017)

NutSac said:


> Prismiiiiiiique  Love you!!!!! Put up MOAR


You should be a pin up man mustard.


----------



## bjorkedfork (Jul 23, 2017)

not bad! wish I had that talent but all I can do is shoot a camera...


----------



## PrisMiQue (Jul 24, 2017)

bjorkedfork said:


> not bad! wish I had that talent but all I can do is shoot a camera...


Photos are my main reference!
Photography is a talent!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 26, 2017)

I like to paint Tom Hardy it doesn't mean I want to sleep with him lol.


----------



## thegrapsman (Jul 30, 2017)

NutSac said:


> Ummm, It IS more artistic and aesthetically pleasing?....Who wants to draw some dewd's scraggly old nutsack??!! (No pun intended)




...why does your mind automatically go to drawing the dude naked tho? lmao


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 9, 2018)

Off an Old Milwaukee beer can 
Walked into the tattoo shop with the can for the guy to copy. I think he did a great job. You should post more too. You pull off a sexy f'n pin up in my eyes.


----------



## Nailz (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Hobo Mud (Feb 9, 2018)

Very beautiful art. You certainly seem to have a eye for creativity. Safe travels....


----------

